# Hallo wer kann mit hier netterweise weiterhelfen ?  THX



## latrellvie (23. Jan 2012)

import java.util.*;

class ZHU_Kap11_Auf2
{
	public static void main (String[]args)

{
	double zeit, entfernung ;
	Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);

	System.out.println("Geben Sie die Anzahl der Sekunden ein" );
	zeit = scan.nextDouble();

	entfernung = (1 / 2) * 9.81 * zeit * zeit ; // wenn man (1/2 ) weglässt funkt.

	System.out.println("Die Entfernung betraegt "+ entfernung +" Meter" );

}
}

Ich erhalte als ergebnis immer 0.0    wenn ich bei der entfernungsformel versuchsweise (1/2)  weglasse erhalte ich zumindest nicht mehr immer 0.0 
Warum funkt. nicht ?   Thx


----------



## Attila (23. Jan 2012)

die Lösungen:

```
entfernung = (1.0 / 2.0) * 9.81 * zeit * zeit ;
//oder
entfernung = 0.5 * 9.81 * zeit * zeit ;
```

1 und 2 .... int Literale
1/2 -> (int)0.5 -> conversion -> 0


----------



## Noctarius (23. Jan 2012)

Bitte trotzdem das nächste Mal Java-Tags verwenden und einen sinnvollen Titel (kurzer Problemumriss) wählen.


----------

